# Repair Chipped Corner?



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

I just picked up an old 55 gallon tank and it has two spots (one on each front corner) where the glass is chipped. From my inspection they are not a problem structurally, just aesthetically. One is probably the width of my thumbnail and the other my pinkie. Anyone ever have luck fixing something like this? Can I use a windshield repair kit or something else?

Oh, and one cool thing about this tank is that the back and bottom glass are heavily tinted black. I've never seen that before.

Greg


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I am no glass expert but I don't think you can repair chipped glass, glass repair is done on cracks in windshields but it is totally different than repairing an aquarium.

The tint must have been applied with water or soap water, if it looks professionally done it was probably done with soap water. My guess is that it doesn't matter because the previous owner used it after installing the tint and any soap residue is probably long gone. Tint can be scrapped off with a razor blade if you don't like it but be careful, you can scratch the tank if not experienced.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Could you post a picture of the chippings?

I don't know what glue the repair kit is, but I would guess it would work fine if the chipping is'nt to big or deep.

I have seen alot of people use silicone, but I would rather use epoxy or fibre glass resin.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You've probably already thought of this, but if both chips are on the front, and the back looks nice, I'd simply turn the tank around. Of course if it's an old tank, that trick may have already been used up before.

As to DIY windshield repair kits, here's a couple:

http://autorepair.about.com/od/tools/fr ... ix-rev.htm

http://www.permatexrepair.com/?action=p ... indshield#


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

Mcdaphnia said:


> You've probably already thought of this, but if both chips are on the front, and the back looks nice, I'd simply turn the tank around. Of course if it's an old tank, that trick may have already been used up before.
> 
> As to DIY windshield repair kits, here's a couple:
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I thought of that but being that the back glass is tinted it isn't an option. The glass on the back and bottom was made tinted...it has no film on it. That's why I mentioned that but I guess I didn't state that it was permanent. I think I'll try the glass repair stuff and see if I can make it work.

Greg


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

It depends on the kind of damage. I have a chipped edge and just glued some thing pieces on it, but more to keep me from cuttinh my hands, not to strengthen it.


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

The clear epoxy they sell at walmart around the paint that has two tubes you mix together works good and dries fast then you sand it down flush with a small piece of sand paper fixed a chip in my 20g like this.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

For the record Windscreen repair kits only work on laminated glass and I've never seen a tank made out of it.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Ollie said:


> For the record Windscreen repair kits only work on laminated glass and I've never seen a tank made out of it.


Auto stores can carry a glass repair kit that works on chips even at tank corners, for cosmetic repairs. Here is one.

http://www.racepages.com/basket.php?add_item_id=1230776

It won't make the tank stronger or more leak proof, just prettier and reduce the chance of you bleeding on the tank if you brush over the chip with your skin.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I checked with their Helpline specifically looking for an aquarium suitable product. They double checked before suggesting this product.


----------

